# The magician on a mission Vs Lamborghini Gallardo



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

Get a coffee NOW

I really dont know where to start with this write up as there is so much to include.

So here goes:

The owner contacted me 3 weeks ago from a recommendation and informed me that he had tried to remove some stubborn bugs from the front of his car using a green scourer. Yes your reading correctly a dish scourer.

The car was bought to the studio for viewing and had some reading taken and a small area of correction to show the customer what could be achived as the owner was not too familiar with detailing. The car was originally booked in for a 2 day correction detail and to remove the RDS's which the scourer had caused.
Anyway cut a long story short the owner then decided that as its a new car to him and wanting to put his own mark on it the car was to receive my Signature detail minus a few bits the customer wasnt too worried about.
So the new booking was made and the customer was told that I would call him when the car was ready for collection (I dont give a time on these details it could be 3 days it could be 3 weeks depending on what car it is)

The car on arrival was fairly clean just the usual weeks worth of dirt and grime. 
I didnt take any on arrival shots as I was keen to get started and get this car back up to the standard it deserves.

A few pics of the wash stage:

2 bucket method was used with my own shampoo, various brushes, a 100% Natural sea sponge and Zymol sponge. The foam used was Elite car care foam.










































































































































































































































































































So with the wash stage over the car was clayed using Elite car care fine clay and dried with one of there new deep pile drying towels.

The car was then bought back inside to be put under the lights to see its true state.
Sure wasnt the worst i've seen given what I've been detailing lately :lol:
At this point I removed the number plate sticky pads:


























At this point I would like to introduce a new friend that I purchased for this detail again from Elite car care:


















A few pics of the defects and the front bumper damage:


































A noticable RDS was also noted and marked:


















Knowing that the car needed wetsanding in various places the paper was put into soak the night before,










I first tried to takle the RDS's with FC+ on a cutting pad and failed so moved onto wetsanding them before any further machine polishing sanding begain at 2000 grit then 2500 grit and finished at 3000 grit:


























Front bumper:


















So the wetsanding is now out of the way I just touched up half a dozen stone chips on the bonnet and the machine polishing is ready to begin.
I tried a few combinations on various panels of the car and found that the only combo that would give me the results I desired was FC+ on a Menzerna polishing pad, some areas taking to full sets. at this point I would like to add I wetsanded the complete front bonnet as there were a couple of deeper scratches that my combo just would not touch.
I dont like using a heavy cut method as i believe in removing as little CC as possible but on this car the combo could not be helped.

Me in action:


































A during shot:










The car was showing very low readings in some places and points were made on the car with a laser and heat measurements along the way to insure everything was fine:
My unit temp is approx 18c.


































So the machining was done I then went on to wipe the complet car down with a 50/50 mix of IPA and water and then every inch of the car got the sun gun treatment:


















































The car was taken back outside for a foam and rinse to get rid of any polishing dust the polish had created:


























The dogs were trying there hardest to get the foam :lol: bless them.

So the car is up to scratch paintwork wise so now it was time for the other jobs on the list which included a full engine clean (by hand as these electrics dont like the smell of water let alone the taste)
The engine was cleaned with APC and various brushes, dried by microfibre and dressed with Aero space 303:










The interior received the full Zaino package:










The rims and tail pipes were given some Nanolex love once fully cleaned and dried:


























The front screen was given a treatment that I am currently testing for a company through DW: ( Its in test at the moment so will do a report soon)


















The car then had a final dust down:










The car then had its plastics treated with Aero space 303










The car then got treated to 2 layers of Zymol Destiny:










Leaving the car looking like this:


























































































































































































If you got to the end then Thank you. :thumb:
I hope you enjoyed it. 

Robbie

Thanks to Dan the man for keeping the dogs busy :lol:
and Alex @ Elite car care for getting the sungun to me quickly :thumb:


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

amazing write up mate.. i love this car

truly magnificent finish and I was glad to have the privilege of helping out:thumb::argie:


----------



## deeds (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks Robbie ,excellent detail ........always a pleasure to read thorough write up...stunning car.

Deeds


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Top job Robbie.

S


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice Job Rob - Car looks great - Some products used there - Nanolex,zymol etc



how did you find the aquartz coating ?


----------



## ribena (May 14, 2006)

awesome mate

good to see you back to your best :thumb:

I remember reading his post on PH , asking what to do


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice write up :thumb:

The finished pics look great :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice Robbie, always nice to do a Gallardo


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Nice Job Rob - Car looks great - Some products used there - Nanolex,zymol etc
> 
> how did you find the aquartz coating ?


Its in early testing stage at the moment and I will be putting it through its paces :devil:
Very easy to apply and take off so far :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Cracking story for a cracking finish!

Great work matey!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Lovely! Bet the owner was chuffed to bits. :thumb:


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

I had to wrestle the larger dog into submission as they both wanted to eat the snow foam

i think i showed it who was boss after some scratched arms, bitten chin and paw marks on my trainers:lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Teabag said:


> I had to wrestle the larger dog into submission as they both wanted to eat the snow foam
> 
> i think i showed it who was boss after some scratched arms, bitten chin and paw marks on my trainers:lol:












:lol::argie::lol: Its true love.


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

> :lol::argie::lol: Its true love.


LOL:lol::lol::lol:... well at least the dog thought so


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Lovely work! Some pretty low readings on such a high-end car though... Scary. One thing though - you should really consider to buy a DSLR for these kinds of jobs. The photos are not doing your work justice. 


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

The only thing left to do is rewind the odometer and sell it as new  

Amazing work!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ebbe J said:


> Lovely work! Some pretty low readings on such a high-end car though... Scary. One thing though - you should really consider to buy a DSLR for these kinds of jobs. The photos are not doing your work justice.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ebbe


Sungun this month, Camera next month :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

very nice job indeed Robbie.. excellent finish!!


----------



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

great job well done:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent work!


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Excellent work.

Which small backing plate were you using?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Midlands Detailing said:


> Excellent work.
> 
> Which small backing plate were you using?


Elite car care mate :thumb:

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/elite-75mm-rotary-backing-plate-m14-fitment.php


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> Elite car care mate :thumb:


Cheers.


----------



## Arsey Firtee (Jun 16, 2008)

Robbie

I can help you out with DSLR pictures if you are in need. I am sure we can scratch each others backs.

Will :wave:
(Caelum Blue)


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Arsey Firtee said:


> Robbie
> 
> I can help you out with DSLR pictures if you are in need. I am sure we can scratch each others backs.
> 
> ...


Very good and yes the offer is accepted :thumb:

I'll email you later

Robbie


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning work


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Great work :thumb: 

Q: After getting past the snow foam pics (there are lots :lol - you show a pic of your buckets with a Natural looking sponge perched on them, yet in the wash pics you show what appears to be a Zymol sponge. Which / what type do you use ? my mitts have almost had it and I am looking for either replacements or alternatives.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Wozza said:


> Great work :thumb:
> 
> Q: After getting past the snow foam pics (there are lots :lol - you show a pic of your buckets with a Natural looking sponge perched on them, yet in the wash pics you show what appears to be a Zymol sponge. Which / what type do you use ? my mitts have almost had it and I am looking for either replacements or alternatives.


No real reason mate I use a combination of them both :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Simply fantastic Detail and car.
Your fairly getting your fine share of cars this weather.
Keep up the good work.
You have my vote.
Gordon.


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Awesome detail 

Cracking job!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Simply fantastic Detail and car.
> Your fairly getting your fine share of cars this weather.
> Keep up the good work.
> You have my vote.
> Gordon.


Got a few more lined up also


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work there - looks great :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Bloody fantastic mate!

The write up and the detail!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

great work on a brilliant car.


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 6, 2009)

Cracking results again Robbie ... I've only been away for two weeks, seems you've been quite busy !!!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Must have missed this first time round, great job, hope you gave the owner some tips as well!


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice work there mate, good write up.

The wee dogs are crackers.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Simonhi said:


> Cracking results again Robbie ... I've only been away for two weeks, seems you've been quite busy !!!


Just a bit :doublesho
Pop in for a coffee if your ever passing mate :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

is that a bit of residue on the close up of the bonnet?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I would not of thought so.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice one Robbie, see the dogs still trying to eat everything:lol::thumb:

Kev


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

That looks superb indeed, great writeup, like the pics showing all the process. You'll love that new Sun Gun, best light I've seen for evaluating a paint finish.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> That looks superb indeed, great writeup, like the pics showing all the process. You'll love that new Sun Gun, best light I've seen for evaluating a paint finish.


Thanks for the comment Dave :thumb:

And yes im loving the gun :doublesho

Robbie


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Cracking car and a cracking job :thumb:


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

please tell me what product rose you aplly on zone wheel and door to remove durty.
Thanks


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

lovely work.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

PMC said:


> please tell me what product rose you aplly on zone wheel and door to remove durty.
> Thanks


Is it the snow foam that you are refering too?


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Is it the snow foam that you are refering too?


Magic your work is  sincerly

forgeve me my english

I asked about the product color rose?

Best regards
Thanks
PMC


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

^^ I think hes refering to the Bilberry wheel cleaner :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

PMC said:


> Magic your work is  sincerly
> 
> forgeve me my english
> 
> ...


Oh I see, this is a wheel cleaner called Bilberry wheel cleaner :thumb:



Griffy said:


> ^^ I think hes refering to the Bilberry wheel cleaner :thumb:


Yes your right :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

spursfan said:


> Nice one Robbie, see the dogs still trying to eat everything:lol::thumb:
> 
> Kev


If it moves they eat it :lol:


----------



## ntynan528 (Aug 20, 2009)

love the shots of the clouds reflecting off the various panels


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

[QUOTE =* MAGIC *; 1876172] Oh eu vejo, este é um produto de limpeza chamado Boldo roda roda limpo: thumb:

Sim sua direita: thumb:

Robbie [/ QUOTE]

Thanks
In what dilution you use
What is the best snow foam
Greetings


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

PMC said:


> [QUOTE =* MAGIC *; 1876172] Oh eu vejo, este é um produto de limpeza chamado Boldo roda roda limpo: thumb:
> 
> Sim sua direita: thumb:
> 
> ...


I use a 1 litre bottle and use 250ml snow foam and the rest water.
Elite car care foam is the foam I use :thumb:

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/elite-snow-foam-5-litre.php

Robbie


----------



## uberwax (Feb 14, 2006)

wow great outcome, great work. The 50/50s look great


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Amazing! Good photography too!


----------



## patrol156 (Dec 8, 2009)

Very nice work and what product where you using on the wheels?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

patrol156 said:


> Very nice work and what product where you using on the wheels?


I use Bilberry wheel cleaner in a 1 litre bottle with foaming spray head :thumb:

I find it is more effective when foamed :thumb:

All available from www.elitecarcare.co.uk

Robbie


----------



## patrol156 (Dec 8, 2009)

Ok thanks i have bilberry it just seemed very pink


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

patrol156 said:


> Ok thanks i have bilberry it just seemed very pink


I use it through a 1 litre bottle with a foam head :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Excellent work mate on a stunning car :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great write up and super finish


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Brilliant write up as usual Robbie! Can I be your lakkie pls! :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> Brilliant write up as usual Robbie! Can I be your lakkie pls! :lol:


Anytime :lol:

You should try to pop over some time as me and Elite are on the same estate :thumb:


----------



## robsonavant (Dec 11, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> me and Elite are on the same estate :thumb:


thats if you can find the bloody place


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Top right hand corner - Some ones got mahoosive hands to hold that chair up


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

robsonavant said:


> thats if you can find the bloody place


My studio is in stealth mode :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

> Top right hand corner - Some ones got mahoosive hands to hold that chair up


Too funny and how did you see that :lol:


----------



## charlie32 (Nov 13, 2009)

top detail mate, where did you get that funky sponge from?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

charlie32 said:


> top detail mate, where did you get that funky sponge from?


Its a 100% natural sea sponge brought over from Cyprus. ( I actually spent £300 on 31 sponges) :doublesho:lol:


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Beautiful car, fantastic work, looks sensational :thumb:


----------



## slammed172 (Aug 17, 2008)

Top job.

Awesome car.


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Great write up. That Lambo is stunning!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Cheers guys.

Robbie


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

STUNNING work mate


----------



## Filo83 (Oct 25, 2008)

amazing job!!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Great job on a B-E-A-utiful car, well done :thumb:
I love those Lambos, would be my "Lottery win purchase".......

I'd poop a brick if I was faced with the wetsanding results though :doublesho - guess that's the difference between us mere mortals and you pros!! :buffer:


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

that looks stunning. great work!!!!

quick question. how are your company plates attached to the real ones?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

m4rkie23 said:


> that looks stunning. great work!!!!
> 
> quick question. how are your company plates attached to the real ones?


Blue tac mate :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Thought as much. 
Simpleness FTW.

cheers!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

alxg said:


> Great job on a B-E-A-utiful car, well done :thumb:
> I love those Lambos, would be my "Lottery win purchase".......
> 
> I'd poop a brick if I was faced with the wetsanding results though :doublesho - guess that's the difference between us mere mortals and you pros!! :buffer:


Its not too bad mate :thumb:

Just close your eyes :lol:


----------



## butterbean (Mar 10, 2010)

hey robert, this is such a beautiful car now you have refined the finish


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

butterbean said:


> hey robert, this is such a beautiful car now you have refined the finish


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

simply stunning work robbie :argie: any up dates on the class treatment?

atb

tom


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-tom- said:


> simply stunning work robbie :argie: any up dates on the class treatment?
> 
> atb
> 
> tom


Cheers Tom its still wearing well :thumb:


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Cracking job! :thumb:


----------



## aces007 (May 17, 2009)

thanks, excellent detail there...looks like it was a lot of fun !!!


----------



## e4n rs (Dec 2, 2010)

as a newbie just reading though some threads and have to say i'm a sucker for a lambo great job again robbie hope to see many more of these in your new premises


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Thats an awsome detail rob loving the bently rims on the caddy aswell


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Liking the Bentley rims..

or the Lambo, the Mutz nutz..

I needed 2 cuppas for that ..


----------



## snowie (Apr 19, 2010)

that is one stunning car.alway's amazed how you guy's get the car's to look that good.great job


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

well Robbie 1 coffee gone!!:thumb:

Big old job there.......... All I can say 

Its a kind of Magic

Its a kind of Magic, magic! magic! ah ah its magic ( if you listern you can just hear Brian May breaking into his solo bit ) 
:lol:
Top work Robbie as EVER!!:thumb:


----------



## att2detail (Aug 11, 2008)

awesome car and awesome turn around. id love to own one of these 1 day


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

That Gallardo looks great now Robbie :thumb:

Top work mate !

Mario


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Great write up Robbie, I can not believe its taken me this long to find it


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Lovely car and a great write up


----------

